# Pima Air and Space Museum, Tucson, Arizona



## James Pickering (Dec 24, 2005)

The Pima Air Space Museum is a jewel for Military Aircraft devotees:

Two hangars are dedicated to WWII aircraft and include a B-17, B-24, B-25, B-29 (2), C-47, etc. along with a growing exhibit of fighter aircraft. The latest addition is a fully restored German V1 "Doodlebug" complete with its transporter -- FIESELER Fi103-A1 (V-1) HOELLENHUND SERIAL NUMBER 121536 

http://www.pimaair.org/images/stories/buzzbomb_med.jpg

Following is a truly marvelous gallery of photographs that I am sure every enthusiast will enjoy:

http://unicycling.smugmug.com/gallery/146897


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 24, 2005)

Youre lucky to be living near that museum.

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2005)

That he is. Good stuff James, great links.


----------



## James Pickering (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks syscom3 Gnomey. I now realize that I posted this in the wrong section -- I have re-posted it in *Warbird Displays.*


----------

